# Dear Fetish Roleplayers...



## Inkblooded (Oct 23, 2017)

Please do not force your fetish onto other people in general, non-fetish RP servers. It can be really uncomfortable for other people, not everyone will like what you like and some might even find it repulsive.

If you are looking for fetish roleplays, please find a designated partner or group for fetish roleplays. There are plenty of people on FAF looking for fetish RP, if you post an ad you will probably catch someone's interest.

So far I've only seen this happen with obscure fetishes where the fetish itself isn't a sexual act - for example inflation, macro, or feet. I guess that's why they think it's alright to bring fetishes in a non fetish RP. But I don't think they understand that a fetish character/scene is very obviously a fetish character when they take a lot of time and detail to describe said fetish.

When I see this happen, and people are told not to do it, a lot of people personally take offebse as if you just insulted them personallty.

Please don't. This has nothing to do with who you are as a person, it is just that pushing fetishes on others is inappropriate, even if that fetish act isn't inherently sexual. If it were a more conventional fetish, nobody would tolerate it.

Also, these kind of fetish roleplayers tend to "godmod" (in RP, write that they hurt/kill/main/do something to your character without your consent) as well. There was an incident recently in a RP group I am in regarding a macro fetish roleplayer who posted a reply about "stepping on me hard" while going into detail about how smelly and musky their character's feet was. (Of course I dodged in reply and everything, even when they trie again)

The person also never interacted with me before, and only did this IC because they hated me OOC for expressing my discomfort for bringing their fetish into a casual RP server.

I just don't understand why this is a common thing, and why fetish roleplayers even WANT to roleplay in non-fetish communities when people are clearly uncomfortable. I don't have any of those kind of fetishes, so I won't ever get it, but even if I did I would know to keep it to myself and not to push it on others.

Please keep macro, inflation, feet, weight gain, and anything else like those in designated RPs specific to those fetishes.


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 23, 2017)

> I just don't understand why this is a common thing


Is it, really?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 23, 2017)

A lot of people don't even read these forums in the first place, mate.

Here's what you do:

1. Be friendly and courteous when contacting them directly. If you're not contacting them directly first you're doing shit wrong
2. If they don't listen, ignore them. Worst case scenario, block them
3. If they are breaking actual rules, poke a mod
4. If none of that works, add the people you like to your friends list, and leave the server to find a new one

Also: The same way that pushing fetishes and kinks onto others is unacceptable, pushing your opinion onto others is also unacceptable.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 23, 2017)

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 23, 2017)

As a furry I regret to inform you that I have no moral compass or sense of social etiquette and decorum therefore everything I do and say must be cringy, unnecessary and ruin everything; it's the furry way! :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> As a furry I regret to inform you that I have no moral compass or sense of social etiquette and decorum therefore everything I do and say must be cringy, unnecessary and ruin everything; it's the furry way! :V


It seems the more Furries I get to see/meet the moreFurries I find who are incapable of understanding social cues, not to mention personal and social boundaries.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> It seems the more Furries I get to see/meet the moreFurries I find who are incapable of understanding social cues, not to mention personal and social boundaries.


I say if you're part of a culture that has a specific stereotype it's usually better to embrace it, it makes it a lot easier to be a part of said culture and enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Inkblooded (Oct 23, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Is it, really?



Yep. At least judging from all the roleplaying communities I've recently joined. It seems that if the roleplaying group is anthro/furry based, even if it's SFW, there's a 50% chance that someone's going to join with a fetish character.



Yakamaru said:


> A lot of people don't even read these forums in the first place, mate.
> 
> Here's what you do:
> 
> ...



That's not the point. I posted it here just in the chance that some might see it. Of course, most won't see it and I doubt most of them will change.
It's not like I haven't tried talking to them either, but like I said in the first post most of them take it a personal attack and overreact.

I honestly thought it was common sense. Nobody would do this with a more sexually obvious fetish.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 23, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> That's not the point. I posted it here just in the chance that some might see it. Of course, most won't see it and I doubt most of them will change.
> It's not like I haven't tried talking to them either, but like I said in the first post most of them take it a personal attack and overreact.
> 
> I honestly thought it was common sense. Nobody would do this with a more sexually obvious fetish.


If they do take it as a personal attack they are 0utright morons, simple as that. 

The problem is in that case them, and it should be addressed properly. Either by the people there, or by a mod/admin if rules are broken. 

If nothing's done and the idiots continue with their crap, find a different server. Or you can just go 101. 

101 is way better if you want some actual RP'ing going on. Groups are better for finding partners. 

But then again it's kinda become expected to have people inside the fandom who are socially inept.


----------



## Inkblooded (Oct 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> If they do take it as a personal attack they are 0utright morons, simple as that.
> 
> The problem is in that case them, and it should be addressed properly. Either by the people there, or by a mod/admin if rules are broken.
> 
> ...



I honestly often prefer group over 1 on 1. I often find it difficult to keep 1 on 1 roleplays going.
Groups are better, in my experience. But unfortunately there's less control, too.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 23, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I honestly often prefer group over 1 on 1. I often find it difficult to keep 1 on 1 roleplays going.
> Groups are better, in my experience. But unfortunately there's less control, too.


Heh. Each to their own.

I much prefer 101 as they are organized, and your partner won't "skip" your turn, so to speak, not to mention easy to keep track of where you are in the scene/scenario.

I'd recommend keeping everything in text files to make it easier to keep track of things.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 23, 2017)

I have to admit I'm terrible when it comes to fatfurs. Any time I go into an RP, my character's usually a big, tanky fatfur in an action setting. I often go as far as to make fatfur-themed RPs, and even when it's not I often times add one, usually as a main, but sometimes as a side. In Pokemon RPs, if I want to play as a normal Pokemon, it's still usually a Drowzee or an Emboar or something heavy.

BUT... I usually try to keep things tasteful. Most of the time, characters are heavy because they're supposed to be huge, intimidating meat tanks. I generally don't go into full details like that Macro RPer seems to have done ( I don't think I could stomach that). I also tend to have a certain style I use, generally smooth and round without too many details. I've never had a problem with people telling me not to add fatfurs into RPs because of this, and I usually try to keep it to to when they actually fit into an RP or a situation. ...Still I can see how it may be a problem.

Any chance this topic could be stickied? I think it's worthy of that.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 24, 2017)

Sometimes I wanna meet those kind of people JUST to see how ridiculous they can be. So I can laugh my ass out when I feel tired.


----------



## RoseyTheCuteDragon (Oct 25, 2017)

Amen brother/sister whenever i see someone using random rp prompts where it's clearly not wanted  it's so cringe inducing i feel bad for the poor people who deal with the fetish side of those unwanted prompts. I roleplay but I roleplay with other people who actually want to and are ok with the kinds of things I do.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 26, 2017)

RoseyTheCuteDragon said:


> it's so cringe


Aside from that word being slung around with wild abandon by those in the fandom, I do wish that fetishes are kept to themselves and not try and force them on others.

Ya know, so some people don't have to question their life choices after hearing some fucked up fetish stuff


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 26, 2017)

What particularly concerns me is that the macro fetishism seems to often correlate with disturbed fantasies that involve destroying cities, crushing people and consequentially becoming aroused by it. It's rather amusing too, because something that big destroying a city would realistically be reduced to bloody gibs by a single rpg or tank shell, let alone getting blown to pieces by an incendiary bomb, making it one of the least consistent and believable power fantasies among other things. I  recall a couple voreaphiles approaching me more than once, remarking I 'looked tasty' and of course would try to god mod and 'put me in thier maw'. I didn't play along though, and I was tempted to make a reply describing how the person trying to 'swallow me' choked themselves to death trying to eat something far larger than the size of their throat.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Oct 26, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> What particularly concerns me is that the macro fetishism seems to often correlate with disturbed fantasies that involve destroying cities, crushing people and consequentially becoming aroused by it. It's rather amusing too, because something that big destroying a city would realistically be reduced to bloody gibs by a single rpg or tank shell, let alone getting blown to pieces by an incendiary bomb, making it one of the least consistent and believable power fantasies among other things. I  recall a couple voeraphiles approaching me more than once, remarking I 'looked tasty' and of course would try to god mod and 'put me in thier maw'. I didn't play along though, and I was tempted to make a reply describing how the person trying to 'swallow me' choked themselves to death trying to eat something far larger than the size of their throat.


I''ve thought the exact same thing, and that's why I don't like Macros.


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 26, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> I''ve thought the exact same thing, and that's why I don't like Macros.


Me too 
I don't like macro, vore, or make my character dying... and will never understand why some people like that... it's just my opinion, so, don't wait me to beat me up lmao XD


----------



## Baalf (Oct 26, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> What particularly concerns me is that the macro fetishism seems to often correlate with disturbed fantasies that involve destroying cities, crushing people and consequentially becoming aroused by it. It's rather amusing too, because something that big destroying a city would realistically be reduced to bloody gibs by a single rpg or tank shell, let alone getting blown to pieces by an incendiary bomb, making it one of the least consistent and believable power fantasies among other things. I  recall a couple voeraphiles approaching me more than once, remarking I 'looked tasty' and of course would try to god mod and 'put me in thier maw'. I didn't play along though, and I was tempted to make a reply describing how the person trying to 'swallow me' choked themselves to death trying to eat something far larger than the size of their throat.



I have a friend who's into a lot of that kind of stuff, including vore and babyfurs. And while I like him as a person, when we're RPing, it kind of hard to stomach some of the stuff he puts in an RP. I've been switching between trying to be tolerant about it and pointing out how gross some of the stuff is, mostly cause he's my friend so I don't like to be mean.


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 26, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I have a friend who's into a lot of that kind of stuff, including vore and babyfurs. And while I like him as a person, when we're RPing, it kind of hard to stomach some of the stuff he puts in an RP. I've been switching between trying to be tolerant about it and pointing out how gross some of the stuff is, mostly cause he's my friend so I don't like to be mean.


I understand your feelings, but maybe you should explain him, if it's your friend you could RP on what you like too no?


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 26, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I have a friend who's into a lot of that kind of stuff, including vore and babyfurs. And while I like him as a person, when we're RPing, it kind of hard to stomach some of the stuff he puts in an RP. I've been switching between trying to be tolerant about it and pointing out how gross some of the stuff is, mostly cause he's my friend so I don't like to be mean.



You should probably mention some of the rp content bothers you if you're in a roleplay with him to be honest.


----------



## Simo (Oct 26, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> What particularly concerns me is that the macro fetishism seems to often correlate with disturbed fantasies that involve destroying cities, crushing people and consequentially becoming aroused by it. It's rather amusing too, because something that big destroying a city would realistically be reduced to bloody gibs by a single rpg or tank shell, let alone getting blown to pieces by an incendiary bomb, making it one of the least consistent and believable power fantasies among other things. I  recall a couple voeraphiles approaching me more than once, remarking I 'looked tasty' and of course would try to god mod and 'put me in thier maw'. I didn't play along though, and I was tempted to make a reply describing how the person trying to 'swallow me' choked themselves to death trying to eat something far larger than the size of their throat.



A Fossa put you in his maw once, but he was just a normal sized Fossa : V

And, he did not eat you!


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 26, 2017)

Simo said:


> A Fossa put you in his maw once, but he was just a normal sized Fossa : V
> 
> And, he did not eat you!



The context of the action was different.


----------



## Inkblooded (Oct 26, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> What particularly concerns me is that the macro fetishism seems to often correlate with disturbed fantasies that involve destroying cities, crushing people and consequentially becoming aroused by it. It's rather amusing too, because something that big destroying a city would realistically be reduced to bloody gibs by a single rpg or tank shell, let alone getting blown to pieces by an incendiary bomb, making it one of the least consistent and believable power fantasies among other things. I  recall a couple voreaphiles approaching me more than once, remarking I 'looked tasty' and of course would try to god mod and 'put me in thier maw'. I didn't play along though, and I was tempted to make a reply describing how the person trying to 'swallow me' choked themselves to death trying to eat something far larger than the size of their throat.



Because their fetishes operate by cartoon logic -where things have no consequences, bodies are made of rubber that can stretch infinitely, and things that would logically kill someone don't even leave a scratch.

I remember reading something years ago, a discussion on a forum, I think, claiming that many of the "typical" furry fetishes luke vore, inflation, and other cartoon physics were caused by anthropomorphic cartoons, and a lot of furry vore fetishes said they watched older animal cartoons as children. But I have no idea how true that is.

Anyway, that's why I think bringing these kind of fetishes into a serious RP is kind of insulting. Even if the fetish RP thinks they're being serious, it's super annoying to have to deal with people pushing silly, godmoddy cartoon logic on a roleplay setting that's trying to be serious and realistic.

Of course it's not just fetish roleplayers who do that. It seems every time my character gets injured and I want to explore their weaknesses / use their injured state for the plot, someone always tries to instantly heal me with some overpowere healing magic or something.
(I ended up making most of my characters immune to these because they annoy me.)


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 26, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Because their fetishes operate by cartoon logic -where things have no consequences, bodies are made of rubber that can stretch infinitely, and things that would logically kill someone don't even leave a scratch.
> 
> I remember reading something years ago, a discussion on a forum, I think, claiming that many of the "typical" furry fetishes luke vore, inflation, and other cartoon physics were caused by anthropomorphic cartoons, and a lot of furry vore fetishes said they watched older animal cartoons as children. But I have no idea how true that is.
> 
> ...



I try to remain respectful towards them, but it leaves me with a lingering disdain when these fetish furs try to impose the fetishes on me, so I sympathize.
And yeah, having a 50 foot wolf trying to stomp on you when your trying to make a grounded, believable roleplay kind of kills the mood, and unfortunately, it's way too common. In that same space, you'll have creatures made entirely of rubber, tentacle monsters, and fat furs trying to eat you, among alll sorts of other different concepts that makes for a wildly inconsistent tone. Which is primarily why I never enjoyed group rps. Because even when you think you've stumbled upon the right guys, you have this one guy who's a 2 inch dragon remarking out loud that he 'hopes nobody eats him'.

Honestly, it sounds like your forums or server just needs a new sub forum/sub-channel. Something like 'serious' or restricted rp, wherein things like macro, micro, vore, fat furs and all powerful magic are against conduct.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 26, 2017)

This entire thread, is probably why I am glad RP isn't a big thing for me.  

First goofy comment, and I'll stop playing nice.


----------



## Lunar Man (Oct 26, 2017)

Man y'all are making me wanna browse the RP forums just to see some of these crazy scenarios play out...


----------



## Baalf (Oct 27, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Because their fetishes operate by cartoon logic -where things have no consequences, bodies are made of rubber that can stretch infinitely, and things that would logically kill someone don't even leave a scratch.



I think defying realistic tropes to an extent is fine if there's a counter ballance. Like, if they're super strong against some attacks, but are super weak to others.


----------



## Astus (Oct 27, 2017)

To all those whom it concerns; RP is supposed to be a mutual activity where each individual enjoys the content being shared, be it fantasy, reality, or some weird furry crap. If you are uncomfortable or unhappy with what another person is RPing with you, tell them and either suggest an alternative or stop the RP. If you are on the receiving end of that, understand that it's not meant to be an insult to you, rather the other person just doesn't share your views. Don't be that guy pretending to like something you don't for the sake of not hurting someone else's feelings, it wastes both party's time. Thank you


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 10, 2017)

Honestly, I'm kind of afraid to enter RPs in the first place because I'm paranoid that some fetishist would try to force something onto me that I didn't agree to. I don't want dogryme being vored, turning destructively mega or hopelessly micro, transformed into a feral animal of any other species, drinking x fluids or getting x fluids all over himself, getting pregnant for no reason, being put into diapers or tied up with a ballgag, who knows what else. And particularly being fattened or inflated without his consent. I don't want that happening to ANY of my characters...
It's why I gave dogryme pyrotechnic magic AND a shadow form. So he can either competently fight any monster that would try to eat him or smash him, Or become as elusive as the darkness itself. (With a laceration hazard to those who are too persistent.)
Of course, it doesn't have to get to that point, as I would confront the other person directly and try to tell them I don't want any of those things happening to my character(s). But still, the fear has me on a hotwire ready to go off at any moment as soon as I start predicting where something's going.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 10, 2017)

How about I do what I want and you come at me bro >:c

bap u so hard with me tiny paws I swear on me mum I will


----------



## Baalf (Nov 10, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Honestly, I'm kind of afraid to enter RPs in the first place because I'm paranoid that some fetishist would try to force something onto me that I didn't agree to. I don't want dogryme being vored, turning destructively mega or hopelessly micro, transformed into a feral animal of any other species, drinking x fluids or getting x fluids all over himself, getting pregnant for no reason, being put into diapers or tied up with a ballgag, who knows what else. And particularly being fattened or inflated without his consent. I don't want that happening to ANY of my characters...



Don't forget force-fed Willy Wonka's roast beef dinner gum and turning into a blueberry.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 10, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Don't forget force-fed Willy Wonka's roast beef dinner gum and turning into a blueberry.


Kinda covered by "whatever else" but yeah I guess I wouldn't want that happening without my consent either...


----------



## Dongding (Nov 11, 2017)

>;3


----------



## Macrofurry_Writer (Nov 11, 2017)

This entire thread is toxic. Either respect that macro can be done in a story focused roleplay situation or just shut up. You desperate disgraces to RP. You think you are all that with your entitlement to hate and blanket label others well let's see how good it is when you're forced to take the crap you dish out you pathetic good for nothing so called RPers.

When I started out RPing hardcore 8 years ago I had fun, now? Ha. Fun is far from it. Why? The entire RP community shifted from being tolerant to macro furries to hating them either due to hating macro or hating furries.

Seriously Rpers. Get your heads out of your tailholes. You are making the TRUE story focused roleplayers (the ones who CAN entwine kinks and story without making a damn thread bitching others out.) look bad. Go back to whining on your SJW Tumblr you ungrateful Republican minded idiots.

This thread should have been locked by the end of page 1. But I guess no sites these days have competent mods now do they? You just sat back laughing your lazy hinds off because you too hate quality RPers. At least I know which people to never bother for a quality RP anymore.


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 11, 2017)

Macrofurry_Writer said:


> This entire thread is toxic. Either respect that macro can be done in a story focused roleplay situation or just shut up. You desperate disgraces to RP. You think you are all that with your entitlement to hate and blanket label others well let's see how good it is when you're forced to take the crap you dish out you pathetic good for nothing so called RPers.
> 
> When I started out RPing hardcore 8 years ago I had fun, now? Ha. Fun is far from it. Why? The entire RP community shifted from being tolerant to macro furries to hating them either due to hating macro or hating furries.
> 
> ...



As a person whose only decent roleplay experiences have been through D&D, nothing is more annoying when you are playing a character in a serious setting, dice rolls or not, only to have everything derailed because someone's too busy seducing every single vaguely female-shaped creature they find in a (tavern/inn/village/wilderness/dungeon/extradimensional plane) or trying to get their gay male (insert species here) to (seduce/have sex with/forcibly rape) my male straight (insert species here). Even though I have expressed distaste in it both in and out of character, usually in-character because maybe, just maybe, they're also serious enough to not pursue a person who very clearly doesn't want to be someone's _uke_.
Sure, there can be sexual stuff, I'm usually the guy who thinks way too much about how the dynamics of Kobold or Gnoll reproduction works out, or how their living conditions would color their view on how private private is. There is a clear point where someone is very obviously Not Okay*™ *with what is happening to their character and in the roleplay session. There's a player in my current D&D group who is _extremely _uncomfortable with sexual depictions, and even though I play my Kobold Warlock logically, that being he has no concept of nudity being anything other than a natural state and even asking him if it is his (Aasimar) character's breeding season because he's acting more aggressive than usual, there is a very clear cut-off point where I know I'm pushing the limit of how comfortable he is and that is where I stop. Everyone, no matter how sexually charged, deprived, depraved, or otherwise into roleplaying a fetish, and there are times when I'm tempted to do so, needs to know when it is appropriate to the tone of the session.
There is a reason why people on this thread are commiserating regarding fetish RPers forcing the subject and changing the tone- Because they're having people, despite being told 'motherfucking no' several times, forcing them into sexually charged situations that they did not consent to in any way, shape, or form.
I quote the original post:


Inkblooded said:


> Please do not force your fetish onto other people in general, non-fetish RP servers.


This is specifically regarding RP that is INTENDED NOT TO BE SEXUAL, FETISH, OR OTHERWISE KINKY. And thus, I repeat your own words to you. Get your head out of your tail-hole. You are making the true story-focused roleplayers look bad.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 11, 2017)

Macrofurry_Writer said:


> This entire thread is toxic. Either respect that macro can be done in a story focused roleplay situation or just shut up. You desperate disgraces to RP. You think you are all that with your entitlement to hate and blanket label others well let's see how good it is when you're forced to take the crap you dish out you pathetic good for nothing so called RPers.
> 
> When I started out RPing hardcore 8 years ago I had fun, now? Ha. Fun is far from it. Why? The entire RP community shifted from being tolerant to macro furries to hating them either due to hating macro or hating furries.
> 
> ...



_*witch-like cackle*_ cyanide calling the citric acid toxic eh? Look in the _*mirror,*_ dear sir, lest you forget what your tone is.
If macro is a fetish and you are in a non-fetish RP, don't you think it would be, rude? To come strutting up with your feet the size of apartment buildings and being all like _"yeah look at my sexy nips unh I'm totally ready for this adventure"_ you've just dropped the *Instant Mood Killer Pill™ *_(just add water!)_ And nobody wants to play with you there then.
Lets *deconstruct* this _further..._ A mega furry is typically overpowered because they're unfathomably huge compared to the average 6ft tall human. Furries tend to be of different statures, but one thing's for sure. Unless you do a fantastic voyage kind of deal and take the mega ones out from the inside like bacteria would to a normal person, there is no possible way to defeat them normally without using superweapons, and even then there's the chance they'll destroy it before it can be used. their scale automatically makes them a threat to all things smaller, due to the careless nature of a giant to stepping on every recognizable kind of structure as if they were made of paper and toothpicks. The only way to escape their terror is to not be in the same place they are in.
If they were subject to realistic physics, they would already be destroyed from having a human-like bone structure that cannot be supported at such a large scale. They would require to breath more air than is possible in order to properly circulate, and they would need to sustain their bodies by eating buttloads of food. Ever seen how people deal with beached whales? They blow em up with dynamite! Straight into eety beety chunks! That's what would happen every time a mega furry's leg were pelted with a bombshell, pops part of it open like a giant _*zit!*_ *GROSS!*
That's why they godmod, their very existence relies on them being invincible to all these conceivable ways they could get hurt! And because of that, no one else but other macro furries would want to play with them.
So I must ask... Why do you ABSOLUUUUTELY have to be at such a gigantic size? Why can you not play at the same level the OTHER players are playing at, just be at the same scale they are on? Is it that important to you that they have to be on your level instead of you being on theirs? Sorry fam, people don't comply like that. *mic drop*


Diretooth said:


> As a person whose only decent roleplay experiences have been through D&D, nothing is more annoying when you are playing a character in a serious setting, dice rolls or not, only to have everything derailed because someone's too busy seducing every single vaguely female-shaped creature they find in a (tavern/inn/village/wilderness/dungeon/extradimensional plane) or trying to get their gay male (insert species here) to (seduce/have sex with/forcibly rape) my male straight (insert species here). Even though I have expressed distaste in it both in and out of character, usually in-character because maybe, just maybe, they're also serious enough to not pursue a person who very clearly doesn't want to be someone's _uke_.
> Sure, there can be sexual stuff, I'm usually the guy who thinks way too much about how the dynamics of Kobold or Gnoll reproduction works out, or how their living conditions would color their view on how private private is. There is a clear point where someone is very obviously Not Okay*™ *with what is happening to their character and in the roleplay session. There's a player in my current D&D group who is _extremely _uncomfortable with sexual depictions, and even though I play my Kobold Warlock logically, that being he has no concept of nudity being anything other than a natural state and even asking him if it is his (Aasimar) character's breeding season because he's acting more aggressive than usual, there is a very clear cut-off point where I know I'm pushing the limit of how comfortable he is and that is where I stop. Everyone, no matter how sexually charged, deprived, depraved, or otherwise into roleplaying a fetish, and there are times when I'm tempted to do so, needs to know when it is appropriate to the tone of the session.
> There is a reason why people on this thread are commiserating regarding fetish RPers forcing the subject and changing the tone- Because they're having people, despite being told 'motherfucking no' several times, forcing them into sexually charged situations that they did not consent to in any way, shape, or form.
> I quote the original post:
> ...


I agree with this man's statement.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 11, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> I agree with this man's statement.



Dire usually doesn't post much, but he certainly makes every one count.


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 11, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Dire usually doesn't post much, but he certainly makes every one count.


There's no point in posting, at least as far as my own posts go, if my posts contribute nothing. I appreciate the sentiment, makes it worth it.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 11, 2017)

Macrofurry_Writer said:


> This entire thread is toxic. Either respect that macro can be done in a story focused roleplay situation or just shut up. You desperate disgraces to RP. You think you are all that with your entitlement to hate and blanket label others well let's see how good it is when you're forced to take the crap you dish out you pathetic good for nothing so called RPers.
> 
> When I started out RPing hardcore 8 years ago I had fun, now? Ha. Fun is far from it. Why? The entire RP community shifted from being tolerant to macro furries to hating them either due to hating macro or hating furries.
> 
> ...


Oh come off it.
No one is saying you can't be into Macro.
No one is saying that Macro can't be done in an RP.
No one is even saying that Marco can't be done _well_ in an RP.
What this thread is about is people NON CONSENSUALLY putting kink into roleplays. Macro was just an example.

Now, as someone who is both a self-proclaimed "hardcore roleplayer" and a fetishist, you should understand the importance of consent when it comes to both roleplays and kinks. So maybe get _your_ head out of _your_ tailhole and realize that you're making the Macro furries look bad by blowing this whole thing out of proportion and blatantly ignoring the importance of consent in this discussion.

Like, ffs, you talk as though the only decent roleplayers in the world are the ones with your kink and the ones who don't enjoy it are somehow lesser and how dare we pleebs speak out against you. And if you are the great roleplayer you say you are, then you should know this thread isn't about you. You should know that this is about the shitty roleplayers who literally and figuratively walk all over an rp and the people in it; the shitty roleplayers who, again, as a self proclaimed hardcore rper, you should agree are awful.

So yeah, come off it.



> Go back to whining on your SJW Tumblr you ungrateful Republican minded idiots.


First of all, what does this even mean?
Second, you better check yourself before you wreck yourself. Cause someone is seeming mighty _triggered_ by this thread and is, I dare say, trying to _censor_ other's free speech on this forum. Here's a hint: it ain't the rest of us.

edited to add quotation marks.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 11, 2017)

Macrofurry_Writer said:


> This entire thread is toxic. Either respect that macro can be done in a story focused roleplay situation or just shut up. You desperate disgraces to RP. You think you are all that with your entitlement to hate and blanket label others well let's see how good it is when you're forced to take the crap you dish out you pathetic good for nothing so called RPers.
> 
> When I started out RPing hardcore 8 years ago I had fun, now? Ha. Fun is far from it. Why? The entire RP community shifted from being tolerant to macro furries to hating them either due to hating macro or hating furries.
> 
> ...



Oh, hi there Jake. Figured you'd show up eventually.

Sorry but forcing your fetishes on other people, especially in GENERAL RP rooms, is not "quality RP" nor acceptable in any way. Quality roleplayers don't make people uncomfortable with their detailed fetish descriptions, especially not on purpose.

Even if the actual RP content isn't sexual, everyone still knows that you're getting off on it when you put excruciating detail into describing traits of fetish characters. Often without putting any detail into anything else.

I'm beginning to think people like you have a kink for making others uncomfortable, or trying to "recruit" people into the fetish. There is literally no reason why you can't just find or make a community that welcomes macro fetish RP, instead of making everyone uncomfortable by pushing it on others and having an exaggerated cyber-meltdown when someone tells you it's not okay.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 11, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> As a furry I regret to inform you that I have no moral compass or sense of social etiquette and decorum therefore everything I do and say must be cringy, unnecessary and ruin everything; it's the furry way! :V



You stole my life's motto!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 12, 2017)

Macrofurry_Writer said:


> This entire thread is toxic. Either respect that macro can be done in a story focused roleplay situation or just shut up. You desperate disgraces to RP. You think you are all that with your entitlement to hate and blanket label others well let's see how good it is when you're forced to take the crap you dish out you pathetic good for nothing so called RPers.
> 
> When I started out RPing hardcore 8 years ago I had fun, now? Ha. Fun is far from it. Why? The entire RP community shifted from being tolerant to macro furries to hating them either due to hating macro or hating furries.
> 
> ...


There's a reason why your post doesn't have a damn like anywhere to be seen on it, and that's because you blatantly ignored all of the valid points already given in this thread.

And I'm not about to give you the reasons because they already exist, just that you were too IGNORANT to understand them and then proceed to call everybody else in the thread with any common sense as "being toxic".

But remember, keep your kinks outta my actually story-based RP or I'll have to kick ya outta the clan for dat


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 14, 2017)

Macrofurry_Writer said:


> This entire thread is toxic. Either respect that macro can be done in a story focused roleplay situation or just shut up. You desperate disgraces to RP. You think you are all that with your entitlement to hate and blanket label others well let's see how good it is when you're forced to take the crap you dish out you pathetic good for nothing so called RPers.
> 
> When I started out RPing hardcore 8 years ago I had fun, now? Ha. Fun is far from it. Why? The entire RP community shifted from being tolerant to macro furries to hating them either due to hating macro or hating furries.
> 
> ...



Gracious, judging by the replies here, you're infamous for forcing your fetish into places were it doesn't belong, and here I was, convinced that that petulant little freakout you had on my server was an isolated incident. You have my utmost appreciation for unmasking just how irredeemably deluded and entitled you really are. You refer to Macro Fetishisists as if they are some sort of oppressed minority(who is the SJW here again?). Woe is to the marco fetishist, who can't stomp on realistically proportioned furries! Truly, I cannot fathom why so many roleplayers do not desire to be associated with your illogical fantasy fetish world, the reasoning simply eludes me!


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 14, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Gracious, judging by the replies here, you're infamous for forcing your fetish into places were it doesn't belong, and here I was, convinced that that petulant little freakout you had on my server was an isolated incident. You have my utmost appreciation for unmasking just how irredeemably deluded and entitled you really are. You refer to Macro Fetishism as if they are some sort of oppressed minority(who is the SJW here again?). Woe is to the marco fetishist, who can't stomp on realistically sized furries! Truly, I cannot fathom why so many roleplayers do not desire to be associated with your illogical fantasy fetish world, the reasoning simply eludes me!



Ohhhh Yes, the sweet juice of sarcasm, this reply is dripping with it. And that is delicious!


----------



## Steelite (Nov 14, 2017)

Macrofurry_Writer said:


> This entire thread is toxic. Either respect that macro can be done in a story focused roleplay situation or just shut up. You desperate disgraces to RP. You think you are all that with your entitlement to hate and blanket label others well let's see how good it is when you're forced to take the crap you dish out you pathetic good for nothing so called RPers.
> 
> When I started out RPing hardcore 8 years ago I had fun, now? Ha. Fun is far from it. Why? The entire RP community shifted from being tolerant to macro furries to hating them either due to hating macro or hating furries.
> 
> ...


Let's be real here.
You are too *BIG* to fit in the server.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2017)

Macrofurry_Writer said:


> Go back to whining on your SJW Tumblr you ungrateful Republican minded idiots.


"Everyone who does not conform to my fetishes at all times are Republican minded idiots". 

Such hatred. Did a Republican tell you you suck over Twitter or something? 

SJW is a term mainly attributed to Left-wingers such as yourself. Ever head the term "your own actions caused the thing you wanted to prevent", aka irony?


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 14, 2017)

Macrofurry_Writer said:


> This entire thread is toxic. Either respect that macro can be done in a story focused roleplay situation or just shut up. You desperate disgraces to RP. You think you are all that with your entitlement to hate and blanket label others well let's see how good it is when you're forced to take the crap you dish out you pathetic good for nothing so called RPers.
> 
> When I started out RPing hardcore 8 years ago I had fun, now? Ha. Fun is far from it. Why? The entire RP community shifted from being tolerant to macro furries to hating them either due to hating macro or hating furries.
> 
> ...


Look, hun, I could go through your argument and rip you a new one no problem. However, I think the rest of FAF beat me to it so I'll keep this brief. Firstly, I do respect that ANY kink can be put into a story-driven RP. Believe me when I say that I've done it more than enough times. However, you musn't forget that not everyone wants to have kinks in a general story. If you truly were such a competent player and have been RPing for those 8 years that you claimed to have done so, I think you'd recognize that quality RPs don't come when there's elements in it that some people don't like. Maybe try to find compromises instead of looking at it the wrong way and pissing yourself. 

Secondly, and pardon my contradictions in these next few lines, but if you want to be taken seriously, STOP WHINING LIKE A GODDAMN BABY!!! Seriously?! Name calling, generalizations on BOTH sides of your perspective. Did no one teach you how to present an argument?! Look, this may be just me, but using things like "The entire RP community shifted from being tolerant to macro furries to hating them either due to hating macro or hating furries." and "You are making the TRUE story focused roleplayers (the ones who CAN entwine kinks and story without making a damn thread bitching others out.) look bad." makes you look like a goddamn Elitist. Again, if you've been playing for so long then you should know by now that _NO ONE_ LIKES TO PLAY WITH ELITIST TYPES. No one. Also, really? "Go back to whining on your SJW Tumblr you ungrateful Republican minded idiots." is what you decided to use? Can't believe you're one of those that brings political standpoints into an argument that's unrelated to politics. That alone explains a LOT about how your argument was formed. 

It's time to face facts, hun. Instead of ranting at others over issues that really only pertain to you and others with that Elitist mindset you've got, you should pull your giant head out of your equally giant ass and realize that the world doesn't revolve around you and your desires.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Nov 14, 2017)

Macrofurry_Writer said:


> Go back to whining on your SJW Tumblr you ungrateful Republican minded idiots.


>SJW
>Republican


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> "Everyone who does not conform to my fetishes at all times are Republican minded idiots".
> 
> Such hatred. Did a Republican tell you you suck over Twitter or something?
> 
> SJW is a term mainly attributed to Left-wingers such as yourself. Ever head the term "your own actions caused the thing you wanted to prevent", aka irony?


I'm not even sure that is what they meant. I think they meant that we're all whiny SJWs who have Republicans on the brain, not that we're Republican SJWs. But that still makes no sense in this context. 

Oh, and we're ungrateful. About something. Maybe they think we should all be so thankful that they exist.


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 14, 2017)

Macrofurry_Writer said:


> This entire thread is toxic. Either respect that macro can be done in a story focused roleplay situation or just shut up. You desperate disgraces to RP. You think you are all that with your entitlement to hate and blanket label others well let's see how good it is when you're forced to take the crap you dish out you pathetic good for nothing so called RPers.
> 
> When I started out RPing hardcore 8 years ago I had fun, now? Ha. Fun is far from it. Why? The entire RP community shifted from being tolerant to macro furries to hating them either due to hating macro or hating furries.
> 
> ...



But consider: RP isn't exclusively about finding new ways to get off to weird shit. People host SFW story focused RPs all the time and none of them want you derailing their plot with your obscene fetish character. If you don't like it, deal with it.


----------



## Paprika (Nov 20, 2017)

I've had too many times where someone tries to  vore me during roleplay, even when I said I wasn't into vore, and that the roleplay wasn't tailored for it. All they'd do is try to eat people. This really is a problem in a lot of roleplays.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 20, 2017)

Paprika said:


> I've had too many times where someone tries to  vore me during roleplay, even when I said I wasn't into vore, and that the roleplay wasn't tailored for it. All they'd do is try to eat people. This really is a problem in a lot of roleplays.


Agreement. I'd love to Rip and Tear such voracious RPers to shreds. You know how stupid it is to eat unstable ordinanaces or spiky things? Then it's stupid to eat me!


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 20, 2017)

As someone who describes himself as a "Nasty vore boy" of "vore church" I don't like soft vore. In fact I once had a nightmare where a wolf furry goddess was voring small children in X ray view as they slowly decayed.


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 20, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> As someone who describes himself as a "Nasty vore boy" of "vore church" I don't like soft vore. In fact I once had a nightmare where a wolf furry goddess was voring small children in X ray view as they slowly decayed.


Given that this thread is about people being irritated by fetish roleplayers ruining general non-fetish roleplay, I feel like this comment is extremely inappropriate. Not to mention confusing.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 20, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Given that this thread is about people being irritated by fetish roleplayers ruining general non-fetish roleplay, I feel like this comment is extremely inappropriate. Not to mention confusing.



I was just stating a fact


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Given that this thread is about people being irritated by fetish roleplayers ruining general non-fetish roleplay, I feel like this comment is extremely inappropriate. Not to mention confusing.


Just ignore the moron. Problem solved.


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Just ignore the moron. Problem solved.


This is actually a perfect illustration of what this thread is about. We're all talking about how annoying it is when good, clean RP is interrupted by sudden smut and then suddenly that happens.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> This is actually a perfect illustration of what this thread is about. We're all talking about how annoying it is when good, clean RP is interrupted by sudden smut and then suddenly that happens.


Yes, and then OP went into being the very problem of the whole thread. Again. 

He is merely trolling. Stop taking the bait.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 20, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> This is actually a perfect illustration of what this thread is about. We're all talking about how annoying it is when good, clean RP is interrupted by sudden smut and then suddenly that happens.



???
I'm not fetish roleplaying. What are you talking about? You're just looking for drama.
I'm not going to fuel that.


----------



## Macrofurry_Writer (Nov 23, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> ???
> I'm not fetish roleplaying. What are you talking about? You're just looking for drama.
> I'm not going to fuel that.



Ironic. Given this ENTIRE thread is nothing but drama bullshit. You knew it when you typed the OP. Get over your moral Bible Belter type ego complex. You just hate macros and made this thread as a WEAK cover to hide.

You are the prime example of a coward. Get over yourself.


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 23, 2017)

Macrofurry_Writer said:


> Ironic. Given this ENTIRE thread is nothing but drama bullshit. You knew it when you typed the OP. Get over your moral Bible Belter type ego complex. You just hate macros and made this thread as a WEAK cover to hide.
> 
> You are the prime example of a coward. Get over yourself.


Says the person who got pissed off because people are sick and tired of fetishists ruining sfw rps...


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 23, 2017)

Macrofurry_Writer said:


> Ironic. Given this ENTIRE thread is nothing but drama bullshit. You knew it when you typed the OP. Get over your moral Bible Belter type ego complex. You just hate macros and made this thread as a WEAK cover to hide.
> 
> You are the prime example of a coward. Get over yourself.


Why did you return, if you should've known we thrashed your arguments last time? Particularly if you weren't going to even try to argue against them. Calling this just drama bullshit? There IS a reason behind the drama you know, you're just too blind to see it. As for bias? Heh, heh heh, I guess I'll let THAT show now...


Inkblooded said:


> As someone who describes himself as a "Nasty vore boy" of "vore church" I don't like soft vore. In fact I once had a nightmare where a wolf furry goddess was voring small children in X ray view as they slowly decayed.


Yoouuu. I've seen you around before...
Let's get this straight, I don't like vore in concept, because the main action is eating people. Soft vore... Seeems to be okay, but it's just... It's kinda gross. And don't even get me started on the harder stuff.
If a furry hard-vored another furry, would that be considered cannibalism? *evil chuckle*
And seriously, what's up with this church of vore thing? I know I'm not going. I never go to church and I listen to slipknot all freaking day. If that's not more demonic, besides my ash dragon, I don't know what is.
But I can have morals without religion.
My morals are too strong and my fursona too lethal to ever give in to vore from either side, not as a pred and especially not as a prey.

My opinion on the whole of OP's topic along with the fools who don't seem to think before they speak is...
Fetishes are only really okay if you keep them to yourself. And if you are going to bring them up you should really ask the RP leader first, if it's okay with them or not, before you do something stupid by going ahead and doing it anyways. Because if you do it anyways, you'll probably get mixed to negative results at best and kicked from the RP at worst. If they disapprove? Then either just don't do it or leave!
It's bad for everyone when you do that. People will judge you for it, which you probably don't want. And all those poor players that witnessed you pulling out your polkadot green mint-flavored ////////? They get a new story to tell in my craziest / bad RP moments thread! THANKS FOR THE FUEL! So please...
Don't be a horny idiot. I hate horny idiots.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 23, 2017)

Macrofurry_Writer said:


> Ironic. Given this ENTIRE thread is nothing but drama bullshit. You knew it when you typed the OP. Get over your moral Bible Belter type ego complex. You just hate macros and made this thread as a WEAK cover to hide.
> 
> You are the prime example of a coward. Get over yourself.




If telling people not to disrupt nonsexual roleplays with fetish is "hating macros," then I guess I hate every other fetish, too.

I can assure you that my hate for DD/LG (you know, actual borderline pedophile stuff) is way stronger than my hate for 1500 foot tall stinky hedgehog crush fetish.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 23, 2017)

This thread is a trip. 

First a macro elitist tries to soap box and gets shut down in seconds. 

Then the OP turns traitor and derails his own post, describing his kinky tastes despite no one asking to hear about his vore wet dreams. 

Then the elitist comes back, ignoring every post just to spout more nonsense and accuses _someone else_ of having an ego complex. 

And Ops vore comments remain so out of left field that people forget that he's the op. 

My goodness. Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 23, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> This thread is a trip.
> 
> First a macro elitist tries to soap box and gets shut down in seconds.
> 
> ...



Ikr, but given Ink's reputation i'm not surprised they found a way to derail the one thread they made that we can actually agree with. And the macro elitist just needs to learn when to stay down. What a great start to a great day, at least the food won't be nearly as salty as this thread.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 23, 2017)

>Tfw you insult OP's fetish in their own thread
>Oh right I forgot they were OP. Crap.
>inb4 hateful responses

I hate myself sometimes.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 23, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> >Tfw you insult OP's fetish in their own thread
> >Oh right I forgot they were OP. Crap.
> >inb4 hateful responses
> 
> I hate myself sometimes.


You're fine. This thread became a mess and I can understand how you got confused. Have a happy Thanksgiving and don't hate yourself for this is all things.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 23, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Then the OP turns traitor and derails his own post, describing his kinky tastes despite no one asking to hear about his vore wet dreams



Are you for real? What part of "practicing nember of vore church" sounds like a serious fetish to you? I was obviously making a joke mocking vore fetishes.

But considering this is FurAffinity, where 35% of users find diaper-shitting sexy, I am not surprised you would think a combination of vore and Christianity was someone's genuine kink


do not worry. I only like vore in a meme sense. I actually find soft vore /eating / weight gain horrible


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 23, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Are you for real? What part of "practicing nember of vore church" sounds like a serious fetish to you? I was obviously making a joke mocking vore fetishes.
> 
> But considering this is FurAffinity, where 35% of users find diaper-shitting sexy, I am not surprised you would think a combination of vore and Christianity was someone's genuine kink
> 
> ...


Holy crap never mind I like you a lot for that then


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 23, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Holy crap never mind I like you a lot for that then



Think about it, would I be posting a thread complaining about the behaviour of most "speciality fetish" roleplayers if I was one of them?

I am not afraid to say I have a normal sexuality


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 23, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Think about it, would I be posting a thread complaining about the behaviour of most "speciality fetish" roleplayers if I was one of them?
> 
> I am not afraid to say I have a normal sexuality


No you wouldn't be, the hypocrite label would eat you from the inside out like if goldfish snacks were goldpiranhas instead!
And thank god for that...


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 23, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Think about it, would I be posting a thread complaining about the behaviour of most "speciality fetish" roleplayers if I was one of them?


Given that I've often had to deal with people who do that seriously in other forums, I wouldn't be surprised. There's a point where satire is too subtle, and in this case it definitely was. On this, at least until you prove otherwise, I will acquiesce that in hindsight, it's actually pretty funny, and apologize for my behavior on this thread.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 23, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Given that I've often had to deal with people who do that seriously in other forums, I wouldn't be surprised. There's a point where satire is too subtle, and in this case it definitely was. On this, at least until you prove otherwise, I will acquiesce that in hindsight, it's actually pretty funny, and apologize for my behavior on this thread.



Noted. I think furries in general have a problem understanding irony or satire. Other previous examples have also shown this. I will remenber that for the future.


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 23, 2017)

Most people don't understand irony or satire, and just as there can be irony or satire done badly, it can be done too well. Just look at the Onion and how many people have taken it seriously.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 23, 2017)

Is mayonnaise a fetish?


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24071
> Is mayonnaise a fetish?


Unfortunately Yes Patrick. There's a fetish for everything, AND a fetish for literally everything!


----------

